# Pier/surf cart I just got done with!



## Dustin Pate (Jul 29, 2009)

Got this cart finished a few minutes ago. Been waiting the tires. Pretty basic design that I tweaked a little. Used Paymaster's plan as a starting point. Got rod holders, room for that cooler (probably use a smaller one) and tackle bag and whatever else. Plan on rigging up a cutting board that will fit in a rod holder. Still a work in progress..who knows what I might add yet.


----------



## ronmac13 (Jul 29, 2009)

cup holders would be a must add.

looking good


----------



## Milkman (Jul 29, 2009)

Looks good all you need now is a straw hat


----------



## kscoggins (Jul 29, 2009)

nice cart man, good idea


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jul 29, 2009)

sweet! Is the handle hollow?


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (Jul 30, 2009)

You could sell those....!  Nice for the beach or Pier....


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jul 30, 2009)

shakey gizzard said:


> sweet! Is the handle hollow?



It is. It is also removable for storage and travel if need be. Made it longer so your feet wouldn't hit the cart while walking.


----------



## Jasper (Jul 30, 2009)

Looks great Dustin!


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jul 30, 2009)

Dustin Pate said:


> It is. It is also removable for storage and travel if need be. Made it longer so your feet wouldn't hit the cart while walking.



I just started collecting parts for one.Iam assuming the axel is a threaded rod? Hoe did you mount the axel to or through the pvc, hole, bearing, clamp? Thanx!


----------



## T-Boy (Jul 30, 2009)

I will be staying a 1/2 block from the PC pier. I need a cart bad to bring all my stuff while my wife keeps the car.

I bought a folding hand truck and then put rod holders on a ice chest. I bungee the ice chest and tackle box to the hand truck and place the rods in the holders.

It isn't as good as the carts but I do not have room to haul a big cart in my vehicle unless it breaks down for storage.

Anyone have any suggestions.


----------



## gtparts (Jul 30, 2009)

Sweet!!!

Where is the hammock? And umbrella?


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jul 30, 2009)

T-Boy said:


> I will be staying a 1/2 block from the PC pier. I need a cart bad to bring all my stuff while my wife keeps the car.
> 
> I bought a folding hand truck and then put rod holders on a ice chest. I bungee the ice chest and tackle box to the hand truck and place the rods in the holders.
> 
> ...



Thatll work too!  Im gonna put a 2in tounge on mine to save space.


----------



## Paymaster (Jul 30, 2009)

That looks really Good Dustin!


----------



## robertyb (Jul 30, 2009)

T-Boy said:


> I will be staying a 1/2 block from the PC pier. I need a cart bad to bring all my stuff while my wife keeps the car.
> 
> I bought a folding hand truck and then put rod holders on a ice chest. I bungee the ice chest and tackle box to the hand truck and place the rods in the holders.
> 
> ...




I use a pull along ice cooler that I mounted a three rod rack on with a bungee cord on top to hold my tackle box and rain suit in place. It carries my groceries, etc. back and forth from Ga. to Fl. and then goes fishing. It fits in the trunk of my Honda Accord with room to spare. You can see it behind me in this picture.


----------



## Paymaster (Jul 30, 2009)

T-Boy said:


> I will be staying a 1/2 block from the PC pier. I need a cart bad to bring all my stuff while my wife keeps the car.
> 
> I bought a folding hand truck and then put rod holders on a ice chest. I bungee the ice chest and tackle box to the hand truck and place the rods in the holders.
> 
> ...



You could put it together with pins in certain spots rather than gluing together.Just make pins and holes as close to same size as you can.Maybe 3 piece break down. I used 5/8 round steel bar for my axle. Here is a pic of mine without cooler. Sorry Dustin for the hijack.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jul 30, 2009)

Thanx PM! Thats the pic I was lookn for. I think I might get jumped, if I rolled up on the new pier flyin them colors though.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jul 30, 2009)

robertyb said:


> I use a pull along ice cooler that I mounted a three rod rack on with a bungee cord on top to hold my tackle box and rain suit in place. It carries my groceries, etc. back and forth from Ga. to Fl. and then goes fishing. It fits in the trunk of my Honda Accord with room to spare. You can see it behind me in this picture.



Nice bull! Its amazing what the slot has done for that species! Oh Yeah!thanx Dustin doublejacked!


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jul 30, 2009)

Shoot I don't mind. Any tips that will help folks is welcome. 

I used the same as Paymaster. 5/8 smooth rod run through a "T" for support. Drilled a hole in the ends and put a pin through it. You can get the rod at Home Depot. And for those of you interested in building one and don't have tires yet...Tractor Supply has them on sale very cheap right now.


----------



## bighonkinjeep (Jul 30, 2009)

I was thinkin about building something similar with bicycle tires for the dove field. one must have for me is a patio umbrella.
BHJ


----------



## smittyg (Jul 30, 2009)

shakey gizzard said:


> Thanx PM! Thats the pic I was lookn for. I think I might get jumped, if I rolled up on the new pier flyin them colors though.



but THOSE ARE THE ONLY COLORS to fly..........except red,white, and blue. You guys have some really nice carts. I have a cooler with wheels and a rod rack attatched to the back.


----------



## kscoggins (Jul 30, 2009)

what kind of rope net or contraption do you guys hoist those fish up with?


----------



## smittyg (Jul 30, 2009)

bass pro has what's called a "pier net". I got one on St Simon's for $40.00 and found one for $22.00 at bass pro last year. They both came with about 30 feet of rope and a weight to make it sink


----------



## Fireaway (Aug 4, 2009)

I use a wagon I bought from tractor supply. I just added the pvc to hold my rods and built a trailor hitch for it to attach to my bike.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Aug 4, 2009)

That is a great idea.


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (Aug 5, 2009)

Hummm... That looks like manual labor. Find a young kid at the beach and give him 5 bucks to ride that thing down to the hole!


----------

